# More interesting finds



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Well the in-laws house is turning out to be quite a treasure trove of vintage watches, they keep popping up all over the place! Here's the latest batch:










First up is a 70s or 80s own brand ladies watch from Millmans of Bedford, who I believe are still trading.










Presumably of French origin given the wording on the face and the Lorsa 8FA movement, both of which are French.










Next up is a nice little UK made Timex, sadly not running.










Slightly bigger is this 'The Acme' pocket watch from H Samuel of Manchester.










The hands and face are in near mint condition and the crystal isn't bad either. The stirling silver case has seen better days though and the case back has become detached.










Sadly we have not found the winding key so I can't determine if it's working or not.










The hallmark on the case is .935 and 3 bears which I believe is a Swiss import mark used between 1887 and 1907?

Finally, the jewel in the crown is this nice ladies Rolex from 1937.










This time the gold case is in much better condition than the dial or the movement (which is not running).










We know it dates from 1937 because of the inscription on the back:










So now we just have to decide if it's worth spending the money to get it cleaned up and working again.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

wow just wow. I mean talk about jammy lol. Good job man really happy for ya.


----------



## Mr Wright (Aug 6, 2017)

Wonderful. My mother cleared out her aunts house last year and found all sorts of watches and jewellery. A Tudor Rolex and a zenith were the stars of the show. Loads of other jewellery too. Was like finding one eyed Willys bounty I tell ya.

Not that they were my find. But I had fun sifting through it all.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr Wright said:


> Wonderful. My mother cleared out her aunts house last year and found all sorts of watches and jewellery. A Tudor Rolex and a zenith were the stars of the show. Loads of other jewellery too. Was like finding one eyed Willys bounty I tell ya.
> 
> Not that they were my find. But I had fun sifting through it all.


 Goonies what a classic


----------



## viksidorov (Dec 6, 2017)

Old rolex is just magical


----------

